# HP Slate



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I just found some info on the HP Slate, and I think I might wait for that, rather than go with the i-Pad. It's more of a computer and can multi-task and will be shipped with Win 7.

http://www.techpinas.com/2010/02/hp-slate-vs-apple-ipad-tablet-battle.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That is very slick looking. . . . . .more and more cool stuff everyday, it seems!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Actually, HP had originally planned to release the Slate with Windows 7, but apparently wasn't getting the battery life they wanted with it. Many believe this is why they purchased PALM last week, because they have now announced that the Slate will utilize Palm's WebOS instead of Win7.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm thinking about the Slate or possibly an android based tablet - depending on what Google or Adobe come out with.  I want something that can better replace a laptop than the iPad.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

If it doesn't have integration with Amazon, I'm not interested.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Pirate said:


> If it doesn't have integration with Amazon, I'm not interested.


That is a concern. I have a google phone and there is no android kindle app ... an android tablet would need one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But. . . .the 'glass half full' perspective:  perhaps this will encourage Amazon to speed up development of such an app. . . . . .also for Windows based smartphones.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I thought the Slate had just been dropped by HP this past week.  I'll try and find the article.  My husband is waiting for the Adam in August.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I think when they dropped Win7, they changed the name from Slate to Hurricane.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah ... it looks like they're changing OS from Microsoft to Palm .... http://vista.blorge.com/2010/05/11/has-microsoft-already-lost-the-tablet-market/

I still want a laptop replacement ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

That is very slick looking.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

slick looking


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

devilmafia said:


> That is very slick looking.





devilmafia said:


> slick looking


Yes, we got that the first time.


----------

